# Bluebird SR20DET Upper/Lower Oil Pan



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

In Perfect Condition! No dings on pan! It includes the Upper & Lower Oil Pan! 

$100.00 shipped! Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll talk to the DET owner on my team. He may be interested.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I'll talk to the DET owner on my team. He may be interested. *


Just let me know!


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Louis - what's up,
Where did you find such a clean pan! That secondary pan is gold..I'd hold on to it. All of my DET pans were always dented.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Sunny J Reg said:


> *Louis - what's up,
> Where did you find such a clean pan! That secondary pan is gold..I'd hold on to it. All of my DET pans were always dented. *


This pan was off my old SR20DET. I am not longer running a DET block! I am now running a full built G20 Block mated to an SR20DET head!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

TurbochargedSER said:


> *
> 
> This pan was off my old SR20DET. I am not longer running a DET block! I am now running a full built G20 Block mated to an SR20DET head! *


Nice set up.


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

I take it you drilled for the feed and return lines.. or did you go NA this time? 
Curious if you swapped over the water cooled oil filter neck


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

*Built Motor*



Sunny J Reg said:


> *I take it you drilled for the feed and return lines.. or did you go NA this time?
> Curious if you swapped over the water cooled oil filter neck  *


I tapped the block for the Oil return, but not for the oil feed. I am feeding off of teh oil pressure sending unit. I am still running the water cooled oil cooler off the pressure sending unit. 

I just put the motor in the car last night so I am really tired this morning. My new Prototype Hotshot Turbi kit will be here today! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

You gotta post what Spangler is up to.. I'd love to see his new kit.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Sunny J Reg said:


> *You gotta post what Spangler is up to.. I'd love to see his new kit. *


I should have it in my possession this afternoon. I will put the kit on the car this evening. The manifold will be the same manifold used in the new kits, but I have other parts that were custom for my car. Here is a list of what my kit consists of:

Equal Length Stainless Steel Manifold
T3/T04E (.82 A/R Housing Stage V Turbine & .60 A/R housing 60 Trim Compressor)
3" Downpipe
HKS Wastegate
XS Engineering Skyline GTR Intercooler
HS Intercooler Piping
Greddy Type R BOV
Cobra MAF
MSD 72 lb/hr Injectors
JWT Fuel Rail

I am planning on producing 500-525 whp with teh new turbo kit.

Here is a link to my website:

http://www.turbochargedser.freeservers.com/turbochargedser.html

It has a list of parts I built the motor with. There is too much to list.


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Louis - that's great! Excellent set up.. I thought after what happened last time you gave up on Nissans.. glad to see you are still in it. I'll check out your website in a bit.

I havent touched my Sunny since I brought it over. You should feel the traction on this car!

Is Ben still running?


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Ben sold his car! He is going to build another street car! I decided to build tbe motor after I killed the DET! I figured I would just go all out and build a fast car!


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

With 72lb injectors, you are definitely going all out. I remember when the 50s were big - hell I remember when the 370s where the shit mated to the puney T25. 

Keep the list posted with your times - I'd like to see you get down towards Jamie's times. 
Anyone helping on this project?


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

*Anyone Helping?*

As in physically helping me with actual work or help with $$$$$?

Physically, David De Anda and I put the motor in the car last night! 

$$$$$, Comes out of my pocket! Hotshot did partially sponsor the car. It is the prototype so they helped me out! Venom sponsored the car and is supposed to be making me a new intake manifold, fuel rail, and sending me some injectors, fuel pump and a nitrous kit! They haven't yet though!


----------

